# adjetivos antes o despues?



## mobobog

Hola

como son los adjetivos en italiano, antes o despues?

hombre alto?

alto hombre?

y si por ejemplo yo quiero decir "pizza de jamon"?

Gracias


----------



## femmejolie

Pizza de jamón (jamón es un complemento del nombre, no un adjetivo)

Los adjetivos pueden ir antes o después, como en español.
Ejemplos. Lui è un povero uomo . Lui è un uomo povero.
Lei è una donna bella. Lei è una bella donna.

Se puede anteponer el adjetivo también en plan poético:la blanca nieve.

En español no se dice 'alto hombre' tampoco. En italiano y en español se dice 'hombre alto','uomo alto'.


----------



## mobobog

femmejolie said:


> Pizza de jamón (jamón es un complemento del nombre, no un adjetivo)


 
Si.. pero tampoco se como se dice 

Gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## sabrinita85

mobobog said:


> Hola
> 
> como son los adjetivos en italiano, antes o despues?
> 
> hombre alto?
> 
> alto hombre?
> 
> y si por ejemplo yo quiero decir "pizza de jamon"?
> 
> Gracias


Generalmente, en italiano, el adjetivo está pospuesto.

Un uomo alto è più bello ...
Gli occhi blu di Maria ...
La casa gialla è ...

Pero hay casos en los cuales se puede anteponer el adjetivo.
En otros casos, uno puede elegir si ponerlo antes o después del sustantivo.

Y se dice:
*Pizza al prosciutto

 OPS= IN RITARDO!!!
*


----------



## mobobog

sabrinita85 said:


> Generalmente, en italiano, el adjetivo está pospuesto.
> 
> Un uomo alto è più bello ...
> Gli occhi blu di Maria ...
> La casa gialla è ...
> 
> Pero hay casos en los cuales se puede anteponer el adjetivo.
> En otros casos, uno puede elegir si ponerlo antes o después del sustantivo.
> 
> Y se dice:
> *Pizza al prosciutto*
> 
> *OPS= IN RITARDO!!!*


 

Es decir...despues, a menos que se quier dar la forma "poetica" como dice jolie...

asi que "al" = "de"

es igual para cualquier cosa no? como pintura de latex? o algo asi?


----------



## sabrinita85

mobobog said:


> Es decir...despues, a menos que se quier dar la forma "poetica" como dice jolie...
> 
> asi que "al" = "de"
> 
> es igual para cualquier cosa no? como pintura de latex? o algo asi?


La anteposición (¿se dice?) del adjetivo no es sólo para dar la forma poética. Hay toda serie de adjetivos, que si los pones antes quieren decir una cosa, si los pones después, quieren decir otra.


*AL = DE --> ¡NO SIEMPRE!*


----------



## mobobog

sabrinita85 said:


> Hay toda serie de adjetivos, que si los pones antes quieren decir una cosa, si los pones después, quieren decir otra.
> 
> *AL = DE --> ¡NO SIEMPRE!*


 
definitivamente tengo que atender clases de italiano... !


----------



## sabrinita85

Es que si pones "de" quiere decir que la pizza está hecha con el jamón y eso no es cierto.
La pizza está hecha con agua y harina y luego se le pone el jamón; por lo tanto sería:
_ Pizza al sapore/gusto di prosciutto._
Se le quita "al sapore/gusto di" y queda "*Pizza al prosciutto*".


----------



## mobobog

sabrinita85 said:


> Es que si pones "de" quiere decir que la pizza está hecha con el jamón y eso no es cierto.
> La pizza está hecha con agua y harina y luego se le pone el jamón; por lo tanto sería:
> _Pizza al sapore/gusto di prosciutto._
> Se le quita "al sapore/gusto di" y queda "*Pizza al prosciutto*".


 
Gracias... 

es dificil aprender algo significativo asi solo en foros y en paginas de internet...pero voy poco a poco. 

Como aprendiste español?


----------



## sabrinita85

mobobog said:


> Gracias...
> 
> es dificil aprender algo significativo asi solo en foros y en paginas de internet...pero voy poco a poco.
> 
> Como aprendiste español?


Este foro es el punto de partida. Aquí podrás aprender mucho.
Yo estudio español en la universidad y y me entreno por aquí


----------



## claudine2006

mobobog said:


> ¡Definitivamente tengo que atender clases de italiano... !


 


mobobog said:


> Gracias...
> 
> es difícil aprender algo significativo así sólo en foros y en páginas de internet...pero voy poco a poco.
> 
> ¿Cómo aprendiste español?


Algún libro también podría resultarte útil. ¡Suerte!


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Este foro es el punto de partida. Aquí podrás aprender mucho.
> Yo estudio español en la universidad y y me entreno por aquí


 
Demasiadas "y".


----------



## mobobog

claudine2006 said:


> Algún libro también podría resultarte útil. ¡Suerte!


 
puedes recomendarme alguno?


----------



## sabrinita85

mobobog said:


> puedes recomendarme alguno?


Toda gramática de la lengua italiana está bien.
Por ejemplo:*
La nuova grammatica della lingua italiana* 
di *Dardano *e *Trifone*.


----------

